# Spaceliner: The Quest for Perfection



## AndyA (Mar 11, 2022)

The flat bar on this bike wasn't bringing me joy, so I switched out the stem and handlebars. Of course, the modification couldn't be that simple; I had to rig up longer cables for the front brake and the 3-speed Shimano hub. To complicate things further, I had to buy a new cable instead of dragging one out of the Used Parts Department because the Shimano cable has an end different from the typical brake cable or shift cable. Well, I do like the new look... more 1960's "spacey."


----------

